# how can patch any appx or xap app



## 8mir (Jan 29, 2016)

how are developers are hack the appx and xap apps
it is by editing the publishers or CodeIntegrity
please help us


----------



## Jonas.Ned (Feb 8, 2016)

Xap is easy... Go to: D:\WPSystem\apps... Here select app... For me is {27D6A090-50D2-4337-88CB-41D97597757A} (CustomPFD)... Open folder Install and copy all...

Now put it in SD and delete WMAppHeader.xml and pack it in zip... Now it looks like Install.zip...  Now delete zip extension and write xap... It have to look like Install.xap... And u can deploy it... Appx/appxbundle is different, i searching how to it, but i cant find it...

---------- Post added at 12:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:24 PM ----------

Sorry, CustomPFD dont have WMAppHeader.xml... If there is no WMAppHeader.xml u can just copy all in Install folder and pack it in zip and rename zip to xap...


----------



## 8mir (Feb 14, 2016)

thnks alot whats about the timed trail apps
like Fenice

do you have any idea?


----------



## titi66200 (Feb 14, 2016)

Fenice is not a free app and *no piracy on this forum*.


----------



## Darth (Feb 14, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> Fenice is not a free app and *no piracy on this forum*.

Click to collapse



This ^^^^

Do not discuss warez on XDA.   Thank you!

Darth
Forum Moderator


----------

